# Pooch tests please! lol *Two new pics 1/10*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I got some pooch pics of the girls. I'm not good at guessing yet.  So what do you all think?

Lyrae.









Heidi.









Lyric.









I haven't seen any of them in heat recently.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

I would say Lyrea and Heidi for sure are preggers - but you know - I swore that alot of mine were also - and NOPE blood tests were negative - so I think I suck also! LOL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

lol I would be so happy if Lyrae was pregnant! That means that I won't have to worry about Chase! :roll: He's still fairly small, poor guy. (he's catchin' up though!) And it would be great if Heidi was pregnant so she could be bred when she goes to her new home! :greengrin: Too bad Lyric always looks preggo considering her hay belly. :slapfloor:

Anyone else have any guesses?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

I say yes to Lyrae and Lyric, but no to Hiedi, but then again I know nothing at pooch tests? :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

I still haven't seen any of them in heat. (that I know of anyways) I've never seen Lyrae in heat though. :shrug: It's been about 4 weeks since I saw Lyric and Heidi bred.

Too bad I'm already getting excited for kidding season. I want BABIES! :baby:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

Hmm..

Crissa, I've always wanted to ask; how did you make your signature? I know that it is from a picture of Lyrae, but I've always thought it was so cool and have been curious.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

Actually it's Lyric. :wink: I used a free program called PhotoFiltre. I took a sky pic that I got permission from a friend to use and my fav pic of Lyric and just tweaked them both. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

Crissa, i am going to say all three are.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

Okay well I had to put the girls in with the boys for a couple of minutes the other day when we put the new "box" in their pen and the boys went CRAZY! I mean it was almost like they INSISTED that the girls were in heat. :scratch: Does that mean that someone was in heat or that the boys were possibly just happy to be with the girls?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*



Crissa said:


> Okay well I had to put the girls in with the boys for a couple of minutes the other day when we put the new "box" in their pen and the boys went CRAZY! I mean it was almost like they INSISTED that the girls were in heat. :scratch: Does that mean that someone was in heat or that the boys were possibly just happy to be with the girls?


 I think that is just because they are girls. You know how those boys are. Just a little crazy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

yah boys will be boys


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

Lyrae-definately
Lyric and Heidi-maybe.
Boays well...they are always girl crazy.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol*

I thought so. For some reason Orion decided he wanted his mama though! :shocked: Silly boy. :roll: (guess they aren't allowed together again)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *NOOOO, darn it**

Darn it! I think Lyrae was in heat today! She had some goo coming out, could it be something else? ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *NOOOO, darn it**

Amos i love her siggy too :thumb: 
I wish my computer didnt cark itself.. now i cant make anything


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *NOOOO, darn it**

Thanks Alyssa. :greengrin: Hope you can get your computer fixed.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *NOOOO, darn it**

Well Heidi and Lyrae were in heat last week so they are back in with the bucks. (kinda weird as I was sure they were the ones that were bred) Lyric has shown no signs of heat and her belly is noticably bigger. :leap: I'm almost certain Lyric is preggo (knock on wood), I can't wait for babies!

And I'll get more pooch pics soon. :wink:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *Update**

Lyric was the one I was going to say definately on. But I am not good with the pooch test.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *Update**

lol, she's very pink and her stomach is HUGE, I'll have to get a pic of her.

I think Chase finally did his job for Lyrae. (actually managed to see him do it once, lol) And Heidi is no longer in heat, saw Orion trying but never saw him actually get her. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *Update**

So you know for sure that you'll be getting babies soon from at least one of your girls.....Boy I hope you get some from all 3.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *Update**

Me too! I'm especially hoping that Heidi is. I'm going to be taking them all to the vet soon to get tested since my mom forgot to send in the blood tests that she told me she would as a favor and didn't mention so when I started grumbling about how long it was taking to get my results back it was too late and now I can't get through all that winter fluff to do it myself! :doh: Then I should be able to sell her and make room! lol I think Lyrae got bred this time as she looks very pink back there. :greengrin:

My parents and friends think I'm nuts because I keep trying to get pictures of their butts. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pooch tests please! lol *Update**

Okay here's some new pics of Lyric.

Her belly is HUGE! (partially because of hay from last night I think)








Last time.









And a new pooch pic.








Compared to the last one.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*bump* :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont think she is far enough a long Crissa to make a good guess


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

lol I guess I'm just too wired by waiting and watching everyone else's goaties having babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She does look a bit more swollen than the first pic, I'd say give her a few weeks and then compare a pic to these ones.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Liz.

Something weird that I have a question about, I think Lyrae's udder has gotten bigger. But I don't think she was bred the first time. (which would make her due in March I believe) So why would it be getting bigger? :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lyrae has freshened before right? If I'm thinking right, she is Orion's mom?? 

Some "experienced" does will have udder tissue from the previous freshening that will make you think it's growing wereas others seem to wait til right before they freshen to fill up....each doe is different. But just in case, I would maybe go with the first date you thot she was bred, sometimes those 2nd ones can be deceiving.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes Lyrae has freshened before and Orion is her son yes. I believe she has freshened 4 times. She's 5 years old now. It's just weird because after she dried off I could barely see her udder if I looked at her from the side but now I'm starting to see it peaking out. :scratch: Maybe I'm just seeing things, or being too hopeful. :shrug: Maybe I'm just going insane now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No...not insane at all. She just might have an udder going. Only you can tell, as you know her very well. 

I have a 2nd freshener this year that last time really did not have but half a handful of an udder, I think because she weas such a young mommy..9 months old! Anyhow, I am wanting to think that she is building an udder now...she's not due til 3-11 so I think I'm a bit nuts! lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks again. I just looked at a pic I have of her after she was fully dried up and I can't see her udder AT ALL. I'm going to have to get a new pic and compare to be sure though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as her stomach grows the chances of her udder being more visible arent that uncommon. When is her second due date?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Her second due date would be late May or early June. Thing is her stomach doesn't look to have gotten any bigger. If she hasn't taken this time I will probably leave her be for this season and sell Chase and buy a better buck anyways. :shrug:


----------

